# You wont believe what i just saw....



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

i walked into the degus/rabbit room.. and was just making sure bebe had a proper brush etc... i turned round and looked at the degus and ull never guess what i saw!!!        !!!!!!! ut: x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

tell me tell me tell me


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

what?? lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

a degu doodoo?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

What, surprise me?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

one of the degu doing the moonwalk???


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> one of the degu doing the moonwalk???


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Were they doing naughty things?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Babies? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

well... i turned around and had a look... to find that one degu had tried humping the other... the other had then run away leaving the... erm..... 'eroused' (sp?) one stand alone on a shelf.. And he was... welll erm... :blushing: putting his... thingy in his mouth... and doing stuff ut: His thingy kept getting bigger so he obviously was liking it 

What the heck was he doing?!?!?!   I felt embarrassed to look! :blushing:  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> one of the degu doing the moonwalk???


omg i wish!  x


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> well... i turned around and had a look... to find that one degu had tried humping the other... the other had then run away leaving the... erm..... 'eroused' (sp?) one stand alone on a shelf.. And he was... welll erm... :blushing: putting his... thingy in his mouth... and doing stuff ut: His thingy kept getting bigger so he obviously was liking it
> 
> What the heck was he doing?!?!?!   I felt embarrassed to look! :blushing:  x


OMG you have just destroyed my innocence


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> well... i turned around and had a look... to find that one degu had tried humping the other... the other had then run away leaving the... erm..... 'eroused' (sp?) one stand alone on a shelf.. And he was... welll erm... :blushing: putting his... thingy in his mouth... and doing stuff ut: His thingy kept getting bigger so he obviously was liking it
> 
> What the heck was he doing?!?!?!   I felt embarrassed to look! :blushing:  x


Have you taken some of his ribs out?  :001_tt2:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> well... i turned around and had a look... to find that one degu had tried humping the other... the other had then run away leaving the... erm..... 'eroused' (sp?) one stand alone on a shelf.. And he was... welll erm... :blushing: putting his... thingy in his mouth... and doing stuff ut: His thingy kept getting bigger so he obviously was liking it
> 
> What the heck was he doing?!?!?!   I felt embarrassed to look! :blushing:  x


 :blushing: dirty  :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> OMG you have just destroyed my innocence


ikkle liar


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Haha! I didnt no they could do that..... he had all his.. thingy in his mouth!  There making loud squeeky noises now so god nos what there doing now!!!! x


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Haha! I didnt no they could do that..... he had all his.. thingy in his mouth!  There making loud squeeky noises now so god nos what there doing now!!!! x


Go in there, and make "Degu's make a po*no" Lmao.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:blushing: how rude!! im far too innocent to be reading things like this!!! :smilewinkgrin: :001_tt2: i never knew degus could get themselves.....erm........do 'that' to themselves!  :blushing:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> well... i turned around and had a look... to find that one degu had tried humping the other... the other had then run away leaving the... erm..... 'eroused' (sp?) one stand alone on a shelf.. And he was... welll erm... :blushing: putting his... thingy in his mouth... and doing stuff ut: His thingy kept getting bigger so he obviously was liking it
> 
> What the heck was he doing?!?!?!   I felt embarrassed to look! :blushing:  x


when i had 2 male degus, they did that all the time..............


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> well... i turned around and had a look... to find that one degu had tried humping the other... the other had then run away leaving the... erm..... 'eroused' (sp?) one stand alone on a shelf.. And he was... welll erm... :blushing: putting his... thingy in his mouth... and doing stuff ut: His thingy kept getting bigger so he obviously was liking it
> 
> What the heck was he doing?!?!?!   I felt embarrassed to look! :blushing:  x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Haha! I didnt no they could do that..... he had all his.. thingy in his mouth!  There making loud squeeky noises now so god nos what there doing now!!!! x


Hope he doesn't bite it off in his excitement.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Hope he doesn't bite it off in his excitement.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Hope he doesn't bite it off in his excitement.


:lol: :lol: :blushing: x


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

i saw a clip of a dog starting to get friendly with another male dog,then carry on,on his ownwith his front paws


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> well... i turned around and had a look... to find that one degu had tried humping the other... the other had then run away leaving the... erm..... 'eroused' (sp?) one stand alone on a shelf.. And he was... welll erm... :blushing: putting his... thingy in his mouth... and doing stuff ut: His thingy kept getting bigger so he obviously was liking it
> 
> What the heck was he doing?!?!?!   I felt embarrassed to look! :blushing:  x


:lol:

Dirty little thing hmy:


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Hope he doesn't bite it off in his excitement.


:lol: :lol: :lol:  PMSL.


----------



## xshellx (Oct 30, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> well... i turned around and had a look... to find that one degu had tried humping the other... the other had then run away leaving the... erm..... 'eroused' (sp?) one stand alone on a shelf.. And he was... welll erm... :blushing: putting his... thingy in his mouth... and doing stuff ut: His thingy kept getting bigger so he obviously was liking it
> 
> What the heck was he doing?!?!?!   I felt embarrassed to look! :blushing:  x


ROFL!!!!! classic!!!!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

when i mate my hamsters the males will actually clean the girls bits then do a bit with her then clean himself then clean her and then go again. 

its hilarious but also quite uncomfortable to watch lol :blushing:

do you have a male / female group ?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I have 2 males... brothers... Im abit concerned that ones trying to mount the other! Im hoping its just a male dominant thing....  x


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

if they are deffinate males then it will be a dominant thing


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I hope they are! dont panick me! lol x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Every rodent does that whilst trying to mate  

I think you have a mixed sex bunch there. What you've described was mating and not dominance


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

noooooo marcia! no no noooooo!!! ........... i hope not  x


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> noooooo marcia! no no noooooo!!! ........... i hope not  x


Have you seen the other doing this?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> noooooo marcia! no no noooooo!!! ........... i hope not  x


I had 6 males living together and they never did that 
There was dominace mounting and sqeeking but def not what you've described.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ive just had a look at there..... bits lol and they both look the same... im guessing its a dominance thing...  one of them is smaller then the other (runt of the litter) so im guessing his brothers just picking on him. One seems to be really funy about food... really squeeks at the other (or me) if we go near him when hes eating.. but the other will let me stroke him when he eats  x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Their 'bits' look very simular on both males and females. That's why alot of people get it wrong


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Their 'bits' look very simular on both males and females. That's why alot of people get it wrong


Well lets just say.... this particular bit... girlies dont have  x


----------



## charmedlassie88 (Sep 21, 2009)

That's halirous!!! If a bit gross lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Plz dont shout at me... but i got them from pets at home coz i felt sorry for them as no one wanted them... they'd been in the cage together for about 2-3 months before i got them... so im hopin that means if they were guna have babies.... they wud have had them.....  x


----------



## SilentChev (Aug 27, 2009)

I think you interupted they're "Private time" 
Fingers crossed they're just gay...

lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Well lets just say.... this particular bit... girlies dont have  x


If you're referring to the 'cone'. (The thing that looks like a males 'bits').
It's the same on both males and females.

English Degu-Site - Information about Degus


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Marcia. But they do both look the same. And they do both look like the boys picture  x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

one of my male rats does this to himself.he lays in his hammock and ...well... licks away.

and yes there both males there 17 months old.

i suppose they have needs too!:blushing:

amy


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

lol maybe they've just hit teenaged years in degu age  x


----------

